#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  BrainNet- A technology that transmit brain thoughts.

## Bhavya

Scientists invented a new technology called BrainNet that can transmit the thoughts among three people's brains. For these researchers used Electroencephalograms (EEGs) and Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation (TMS) technologies. The success of this research can help to unit two brains with different thoughts in future. In this article you can find out more information about this research.

----------

